# I feel it's mostly the Adults fault



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel the Slingshot Forum and it's members are some of the best Mentors in the world. I'm trying to mentor this young adult who I feel has been S%#¥ on his entire life! by the adults that are supposed to be there for him. He is the only one out of his family that is trying to make a better life for him and his family. I mentioned flying kites the other day, and he told me he never had a kite, and besides he didn't know how to fly one. I bought 4 kites and gave them to him. He has two boys around 3 and 4, so I figured better get 2 for each in case they broke one. They have spent several days flying the kites with good ole Dad. Kids are like a sponge, they soak up everything. My Godson Conor is now designing and making his own slingshots after reading several articles on the Forum. I feel kids today get a bad deal when it comes to only playing video games. Who's fault is it really!!!!!!!! The young Man I was referring to is an excellent carpenter, so I suggested we make a Box Kite. Can't wait to see his it turns out. My whole point is to thank all of you for your different ideas on the Forum. By no stretch of the imagination am I bragging on myself, I just wanted to show an example of how we straighten this world out, by mentoring our best rescource , our young people.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're a good man Tom . You probably don't realize what a profound effect you've had on young peoples lives . They never forget the good people who show them kindness during the hard times . Keep doing what you do . You will have your rewards .


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I agree. Tom you are a good man. When I showed up at the MWST about the crap myself(that's why I wore my brown pants) you were the first person to come up and say hi and have a conversation. Thank you for that, it really helped calm me.

I grew up in a semi-broken home. Many things I was never taught but I feel is essential in a kids life. I feel my generation is viewing having kids as a badge of honor to earn and put aside when the next selfish thing comes up. Mentors are very important and I know that anyone that gets you as a mentor is extremly greatfull. Good job.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Good form sir, and entirely consistent with the type of guys this forum seems to attract.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Say what you will .. flying kites is one of the greatest things. If you have never enjoyed it ... try it! You are a good dude man!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the saddest thing ive come across is kids who have no imagination.


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

My main fault as a parent - overprotective (but I'm working on it). I did some crazy things as a kid in the 70s, - seriously, crazy. wild and stupid things. Luckily nobody was hurt (or I didn't hurt myself too badly). My adventurous young stupidity still gives me nightmares.

I'm not a psychiatrist but I always strive to nag/parent to the point where they can still always feel comfortable to come to me for input, no matter how badly they screwed up.

I rather have them mess up and feel comfortable to tell me about it than me living in oblivion.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree rtk I did some things I am not proud of. I never gave it much thought about adults saying "all these kids today do is play video games" until I found the Forum. Since joining the Forum I've had the honor of meeting the best ever families. Are their kids ornery, I sure hope so(-: I understand people are so busy these days, it's easier to give them video games. The members of this Forum are perfect examples as far as I'm concerned of what it means to spend quality time with their families. I can't wait until the 2016 MWST to see how many new young shooters there are. I post subjects like this to let the members of this Forum know how much I respect each and every one of you.


----------

